# Let's see your BF Goodrich bikes



## BFGforme

Here's a couple of mine.....'41 BFG challenger....



















Here's'53 BFG panther...














Let's see what you guys have.... thanks
.


----------



## Rusty2wheels

1939


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-speeder

Thought this headbadge looked different. Took me a while to notice the ghost of an image below the  Schwinn that said B F Goodrich. My crusty '57 Spitfire.


----------



## John G04




----------



## GTs58

Before and after, 1941 Streeeeeeamliner.


----------



## cyclingday

1942 Defense Model


----------



## BFGforme

That's the radest! So cool!!!


----------



## BFGforme

Love all the BFG! All of these on here are sweet! Let's see how long can keep going? I still have more... let's show all of them!


----------



## BFGforme

GTs58 said:


> Before and after, 1941 Streeeeeeamliner.
> 
> View attachment 947482
> 
> View attachment 947483
> 
> View attachment 947484



This is amazing also


----------



## 1817cent

Mine is another 41 Streamliner WITH the proper grips.


----------



## Jack Alope

Solid brass


----------



## Ridin' my Schween

Count me in! ‘46 Streamliner. This is a photo from this summer. I have now upgraded the saddle and pedals.


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Rusty2wheels said:


> View attachment 947467
> 
> 1939
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is inspiring!!

Mines got a ways to go...









Curious the serial number on yours. I was led to believe ‘37.


----------



## BFGforme

Ridin' my Schween said:


> Count me in! ‘46 Streamliner. This is a photo from this summer. I have now upgraded the saddle and pedals.
> 
> View attachment 947530
> 
> View attachment 947531
> 
> View attachment 947533



Love the color combo!! Maroon drool...


----------



## BFGforme

Dizzle Problems said:


> This is inspiring!!
> 
> Mines got a ways to go...
> View attachment 947551
> 
> Curious the serial number on yours. I was led to believe ‘37.



Looks like a great start to me....


----------



## rustyrelicks

My 1950 original paint BFG


----------



## Dave K

No BFG bikes but still have this guard with what I believe is the remnants of a BFG airplane decal?


----------



## BFGforme

Rusty2wheels said:


> View attachment 947467
> 
> 1939
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



All can say is ahhhh...


----------



## BFGforme

1817cent said:


> Mine is another 41 Streamliner WITH the proper grips.
> 
> View attachment 947512



So sweet!!!


----------



## rustystone2112

Can't get a pic. of the shield style BFG head badge, to many license plates in the way


----------



## sccruiser

I'm in. 41' Streamliner.


----------



## rollfaster

1946 BFG Leader(DX).


----------



## oldfart36




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

1940 BFG Schwinn DX Crusty tank acid CC



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Feb 15, 2013
__ 1


















1940 BFG Schwinn DX Crusty inside tank batteries



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Feb 18, 2014


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

IMG 6825



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Mar 13, 2014


----------



## TWBikesnstripes

1939 BF Goodrich Streamline


----------



## island schwinn

My 46. One of 3 BFG bikes I own.


----------



## Dizzle Problems

My cycle truck is badged a Goodrich. Although, it’s mostly a repaint and I’m not sure if it’s the original badge.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Rusty2wheels said:


> View attachment 947467
> 
> 1939
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Why isn’t there a “love” button on here, only a “like”? Beautiful, awesome bike.


----------



## BFGforme

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Why isn’t there a “love” button on here, only a “like”? Beautiful, awesome bike.



Agree


----------



## BFGforme

Ed 100%


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## BFGforme

Another.. late'40s..


----------



## island schwinn

Not too many of these around. My wife's favorite.


----------



## BFGforme

Love it!


----------



## SJ_BIKER

my old 1946 Goodrich b6. wish i had kept it.


----------



## mason_man

1949 BFG  badge (DX) 
1949 J Whizzer motor


----------



## PlasticNerd

My 1940 bfg, may be for sale soon. I’ll post in the proper thread when I have more pics, Gary


----------



## PlasticNerd




----------



## Glenn Rhein




----------



## Ridge Rider

Here is an original paint 1960 BFGoodrich that still has the original BFGoodrich tires.


----------



## mike

This is my 1936 BF Goodrich double bar Roadster


----------



## BFGforme

Forgot I had this BFG badged'58 speedster at our cafe..


----------



## kccomet

motorbike


----------



## GTs58

David Amsbary said:


> Forgot I had this BFG badged'58 speedster at our cafe..View attachment 950031





Is that a custom?


----------



## BFGforme

GTs58 said:


> Is that a custom?



I don't know, it's a repaint for sure! I got it this way, kinda a maroon color! Numbers said'58! Don't know anything about it, just a nice display at our cafe.


----------



## Chavez

Here's a 50's Flying Star. Its a nice riding bike. It has the 2 speed manual Bendix hub which was in near mint condition inside! I did a Resto on the Troxel saddle which was in really bad shape when I got it. I did all the stripping and repainting of the metal and had an upholstery guy recover it with something that looked similar to the original cover. It was actually dental chair vinyl! Wrong pedals of course and Kenda tires. I am not sure what type it had originally anyhow.


----------



## island schwinn

One I got from a good friend and traded to another good friend. 
1960 Speedster with dealer installed deluxe seat,springer,Sturmey Archer drum brake, and Miller generator light set.


----------



## Miq

My 41 Goodrich New World


----------



## Two Wheeler

I gave this bike to a friend, who gave it to another friend.  Rob got it back on the road.


----------



## Autocycleplane

One of the few bikes I regret selling.....


----------



## Autocycleplane

I remember seeing this one fresh out of the Denver basement where it had been stored for 40+ years. If anyone knows where this bike is today please send me a PM.


----------



## Autocycleplane

A few more random photos I found.


----------



## Dgoldman

All original Early 46.


----------



## Dgoldman

All original Early 46.


----------



## BFGforme

Dgoldman said:


> All original Early 46.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 951477
> 
> View attachment 951478
> 
> View attachment 951479
> 
> View attachment 951480



Love the battery, and bike ain't too bad either!! Haha amazing surviver, I could almost ride it, but my chick would knock me off so she could roll it!


----------



## Dgoldman

David Amsbary said:


> Love the battery, and bike ain't too bad either!! Haha amazing surviver, I could almost ride it, but my chick would knock me off so she could roll it!



Thanks! Love to find a men’s straight bar someday in this condition.


----------



## BFGforme

Let's keep it going, show some more coolness....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## BFGforme

Another amazing example...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Autocycleplane

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 956612




One please. Either will do....


----------



## PlasticNerd

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 956612



That is the coolest tank EVER!!!!!!’


----------



## cyclingday

Not my bike, but just a shot I took, that I thought should be added here.


----------



## mrg




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## BFGforme

Couple more shots...















Let's see more BFG shots! I'm sure Frank has 5 or 6 more, LoL


----------



## Brutuskend

This originally had the remnant of a BFG decal of the chain guard but since I couldn't find a new replacement, I put a Schwinn decal on there. This is a Spitfire badged bike.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-55-deluxe-hornet.148335/


----------



## BFGforme

Brutuskend said:


> This originally had the remnant of a BFG decal of the chain guard but since I couldn't find a new replacement, I put a Schwinn decal on there. This is a Spitfire badged bike.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-55-deluxe-hornet.148335/



Bicycle Bones has the BFG sticker and next week will have the other style!


----------



## Brutuskend

thanks
good to know!


----------



## Autocycleplane




----------



## bobbystillz

1949


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## BFGforme

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 970844



Love it!!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## BFGforme

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> View attachment 971151



Man Frank you have some amazing bikes!!


----------



## REC

Oh no... The fenders fell off!     '46 DX


----------



## rollfaster

Dan Shabel said:


> I gave this bike to a friend, who gave it to another friend.  Rob got it back on the road.
> 
> View attachment 950572
> 
> View attachment 950576
> 
> View attachment 950580
> 
> View attachment 950581
> 
> View attachment 950582
> 
> View attachment 950583
> 
> View attachment 950584



Mark took the badge off, now badged as Schwinn. Here’s what it looks like now. It’s a rat for my sister.


----------



## Driftpr

Here’s mine BF...


----------



## skiptoofer22

1958 Jaguar


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## BFGforme

Everytime I think I've seen your coolest one, you pop up with an even better one!!!!


----------



## spitshineschwinn

1956 3 speed Tiger


----------



## cyclingday

Here’s another angle of the French Grey and Royal Blue, Goodrich Streamliner.
Very cool, and rarely seen color combination.
The Schwinn’s were in full force that day.
Lovin’ it!


----------



## BFGforme

If anyone's interested, bicycle bones just came out with these and I believe that they are$10 shipped for cabers..... pretty cool!


----------



## BFGforme

My latest crusty relic BFG....


----------



## BFGforme

Another of my bfgs...'54, '55 DX


----------



## BFGforme

Let's see some more BFG beauts!?!?


----------



## Balloonoob

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 950704
> View attachment 950705
> View attachment 950706
> View attachment 950707
> View attachment 950708
> 
> One of the few bikes I regret selling.....



Nice license plate. And cool bike .


----------



## tylerw

Here’s my (new to me) BFG Challenger. I’m going through it right now. She’ll be back on the road in a week. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme

Love it!!!9


----------



## Beads

'41 All original except skirting including the tires not on the bike. Horn and light both work with correct grips.


----------



## BFGforme

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## duster79

My 49










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme

duster79 said:


> My 49View attachment 999259View attachment 999260View attachment 999261View attachment 999262
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome to the Cabe, that's a real beauty!!?!


----------



## Beads

Beads said:


> '41 All original except skirting including the tires not on the bike. Horn and light both work with correct grips.
> View attachment 998965
> View attachment 998966
> 
> View attachment 998967


----------



## rickyd

40 I think


----------



## BFGforme

rickyd said:


> View attachment 100218340 I think



That is super sweet!!!


----------



## cyclingday

1942 BFG in Yosemite National Park.


----------



## BFGforme

Super clean'41


----------



## Miq

@Beads !!  Wow!  The original BFG grips w insane looking C-G script are nuts.  Thanks for sharing such an interesting original bike!  I haven't seen such nice looking examples of those kinds of BFG parts ever before.


----------



## Hammerhead

BFG badged Deluxe Hornet that I picked up recently. Still working on getting everything in riding condition.
Hammerhead


----------



## Glenn Rhein

Not a bad deal if you’re close by


----------



## BFGforme

My latest, '56 starlet in windswept green and Luscious lavender....


----------



## rickyd

My 1940 bfg above has 1\2 inch chain is that usual for bfg bikes? Thanks Rick


----------



## BFGforme

Not sure what to call this but it's a key chain tape measure by BFG perfect to hang off my locking springer!!


----------



## BFGforme

Let's see some more.....


----------



## BFGforme

Is that it? There is no more??


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*That's all the BFG's they made that are left .... *


----------



## Sambikeman

I Sold This One To Island Schwinn ( 1949 )


----------



## Rollo

... Sold this red Phantom at the ML bike swap this  spring ...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

1941 Schwinn Streamliner Black & Ivory



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Feb 15, 2013


----------



## BFGforme

Finally I have a new BFG, it's in project form right now but soon to be resurrected....as can see need a few things for the'40 straight bar! Wasn't equipped with a tank, but boy would I like to find a smooth one for it! Thanks again to plasticnerd for the frame, fork, and fenders! I thought it was red until I received it yesterday and discovered that it's maroon! Even cooler....







Gonna be a cool fun build! Yeah BFG....


----------



## pjcruiser

Just picked this up.  I know it is a 1957 but what model and what it is missing, if anything?


----------



## GTs58

pjcruiser said:


> Just picked this up.  I know it is a 1957 but what model and what it is missing, if anything?
> 
> View attachment 1036695View attachment 1036696View attachment 1036697




Must be a Starlet. Looks pretty complete other than the top half of the light and maybe rear reflectors.


----------



## Chuck S

The styling on these old bikes is incredible. I enjoy seeing the pictures. I don't have anything like them now, maybe one day. Anyone else notice some of the head lights look alot like the Cylon fighters from the 2004 Battlestar Galactica tv show? Maybe an influence.
Chuck S


----------



## BFGforme

Finished it up for now, love the 2 spd (thanks to triple 3) buddy coming over to pinstripe chainguard! Gonna try to find the tank for it! Here it is now.....











Lovin my bfgs, that's all I have these days!


----------



## BFGforme

Who has more???


----------



## BFGforme

Someone has to have more to post? Let's see um, come on Frank, sure you have more....


----------



## Double straightup

50 dx


----------



## Artweld

BFGforme said:


> Someone has to have more to post? Let's see um, come on Frank, sure you have more....



1950 BF GOODRICH 









Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme

Very nice, I knew that there was more....


----------



## BFGforme

Another'40 BFG project...











Love me a BFG....


----------



## Nonny

BFGforme said:


> Who has more???



I've been told the Springer forks arnt correct so wil have to try and trace only trouble is the full cost with shipping and my imported duties gets expensive just got two items for a huffy plastic rear light and the silver jet on front mudguard altogher about  £100 pound


----------



## Double straightup

Just realized i did same pic twice..was tryin to post chainguard..I know i have more bfgs gotta pull em out soon...love that co ed tho rare model for sure..


----------



## BFGforme

Let's keep um coming....


----------



## Double straightup

51 Bfg spitfire


----------



## BFGforme

Let's keep um coming guys and gals...


----------



## Brutuskend

Just picked up a 36 or 37 C model and I'm thinking about re badging it as a BF.
Anyone know what would be the "correct" badge for this?
If I can save the paint I will leave it a Majestic, otherwise I'm going to make it a Goodrich because I like the way they were painted (the accents).
Thanks!


----------



## BFGforme

Top row pre-war, bottom row post war


----------



## BFGforme

But BFG was born, not made..... LoL


----------



## Brutuskend

Thanks!


----------



## BFGforme

Sorry bout crappy pics, dark and drunk...


----------



## BFGforme

Had to post these pictures of BFG seat just received from Bob today, so sweet and comfortable, have to show it off. BFG deluxe messinger.....






















Nickle plated rails and chrome springs! Another amazing saddle from Bob U!!!


----------



## Talon

Here is my Klunker project. I completed it in 2017. It is a enjoyable ride.


----------



## BFGforme

Talon said:


> Here is my Klunker project. I completed it in 2017. It is a enjoyable ride.
> 
> View attachment 1061430



Love it, what year do you think it is?


----------



## BFGforme

Talon said:


> Here is my Klunker project. I completed it in 2017. It is a enjoyable ride.
> 
> View attachment 1061430



Thanks for posting it, curious about what it's about? Thanks Dave


----------



## Talon

I have a post in the "Vintage mountain bike". It is a 1936. I thought it was a C model. I learned that it wasn't.


----------



## BFGforme

Talon said:


> I have a post in the "Vintage mountain bike". It is a 1936. I thought it was a C model. I learned that it wasn't.



Okay cool, so'36 with BFG badge?


----------



## Talon

BFGforme said:


> Okay cool, so'36 with BFG badge?



Yes, I liked the badging, and the darts on the paint.


----------



## Talon

I am wanting to make a BFG T-Shirt. I seen one years ago. I hope it isn't patterned.


----------



## Talon




----------



## Just Jeff

Still gathering parts, but here is my 1948 Streamliner. I’ve got fenders and a front fork as well, but I need to grab them from my storage still.


----------



## BFGforme

Gonna be beautiful.... can't wait to see it complete.... thanks


----------



## koolbikes

Here's a few photos of my 1956 B.F. Goodrich Schwinn Deluxe Hornet, this bicycle use to belong to Joe Mitchel one of the first old time bicycle collector's I met when I first started collecting bicycles, it was purchased from his estate upon his passing, his favorite bicycle to ride, as I would always see him riding it and displaying it at shows. Still the same way he had it with all the accessories.
The original Red paint has faded to an Orange patina and combined with the Black it gives it that Harley-Davidson look. Has NOS Blackwall B.F. Goodrich Silvertown Tires. Beautiful Balloon Tire Bicycle Ride !


----------



## BFGforme

Killer specimen!!! Love it..... congrats, cool history on it also


----------



## jimbo53

Just picked up this 1950 Schwinn BFG Hornet. It’s been restored but paint is NICELY done. Bendix yellow band kickback hub / girls chainring  not correct but my knees will be OK with it.


----------



## Oldnut

The boss ladies bfg needs straightened up


----------



## jimbo53

Had a chance to spend some time with this. While paint is nice someone clear coated it with some stuff that Goo Gone melts. A real messy PITA to clean but gotta be done. Serial number says it’s a 1950 so off comes the Hornet decal on chainguard  which didn’t make an appearance until 1952. Will put a BFG roundel on CG instead of the Schwinn one. Also add a Schwinn decal on seat tube to look proper.  Decided to swap out 1/2” drive train/60’s Kickback drivetrain for a skip tooth / sweetheart chainring / ND mod D drivetrain. Tires are non-matching no-name blackwalls  so will put on a set of old period correct Nylon Goodyear All Weather tires until I can find/afford a set of Silvertown’s. Also on the lookout for a proper Mesinger B1 to replace repop Persons saddle from a repop ColumbiaRX5. Pedals are off a  repop Phantom, so will look for a set of clean Torrington’s. Like my bikes clean and simple so removed speedo and modern vinyl West Point sticker. It’s always something, but that’s what makes this hobby fun! Not a huge fan of fully restored bikes but killer price on this FB Marketplace fund pulled the bux out of my pocket like magic! Pictures to follow. 



jimbo53 said:


> Just picked up this 1950 Schwinn BFG Hornet. It’s been restored but paint is NICELY done. Bendix yellow band kickback hub / girls chainring  not correct but my knees will be OK with it. View attachment 1071646
> 
> View attachment 1071647
> 
> View attachment 1071648
> 
> View attachment 1071649
> 
> View attachment 1071651
> 
> View attachment 1071652
> 
> View attachment 1071653
> 
> View attachment 1071654
> 
> View attachment 1071655
> 
> View attachment 1071656


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## BFGforme

Damn, that is sexy!!!


----------



## biggermustache

1948 20"


----------



## cyclingday

BFGforme said:


> If anyone's interested, bicycle bones just came out with these and I believe that they are$10 shipped for cabers..... pretty cool!View attachment 977720



What year did they start using this decal?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## Tim the Skid

1939 original paint survivor


----------



## Jewelman13

1960 Schwinn Hornet


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com




----------



## SilverBullet08

1940 BFG Challenger DX


----------



## BFGforme

Sweet bro, damn


----------



## BFGforme

Finally found correct wheels and chainwheel for my'40 straight bar, now need crank and chainguard...















Oh, and that's Bailey she's our 80lb labradoodle


----------



## jimbo53

jimbo53 said:


> Had a chance to spend some time with this. While paint is nice someone clear coated it with some stuff that Goo Gone melts. A real messy PITA to clean but gotta be done. Serial number says it’s a 1950 so off comes the Hornet decal on chainguard  which didn’t make an appearance until 1952. Will put a BFG roundel on CG instead of the Schwinn one. Also add a Schwinn decal on seat tube to look proper.  Decided to swap out 1/2” drive train/60’s Kickback drivetrain for a skip tooth / sweetheart chainring / ND mod D drivetrain. Tires are non-matching no-name blackwalls  so will put on a set of old period correct Nylon Goodyear All Weather tires until I can find/afford a set of Silvertown’s. Also on the lookout for a proper Mesinger B1 to replace repop Persons saddle from a repop ColumbiaRX5. Pedals are off a  repop Phantom, so will look for a set of clean Torrington’s. Like my bikes clean and simple so removed speedo and modern vinyl West Point sticker. It’s always something, but that’s what makes this hobby fun! Not a huge fan of fully restored bikes but killer price on this FB Marketplace fund pulled the bux out of my pocket like magic! Pictures to follow.



 Got a proper Mesinger seat,  added pair of clean Torrington 8’s, swapped out the Rocket Ray for a Delta torpedo, removed the West Point vinyl decal, painted and pinned the White S2’s, replaced the Bendix kickback with. a ND mod D, sweetheart skiptooth chainring and skiptooth chain and I’ll call it a done deal.


----------



## BFGforme

Cool colors and sweet ride.. congrats...


----------



## BFGforme

Just couple'40 bfgs.....






Sorry for poopty,  in the way!!


----------



## Tim the Skid

BFG Challenger


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## psycho potsie

Heres my '41


----------



## oldfart36




----------



## Junkman Bob

BFG Badged Red Phantom 

just received a nice fender set from bobcycles  gonna put on tomorrow.... i need a rack and tank!!!


----------



## Double straightup

My Bfg dx and spitfire


----------



## Junkman Bob

Not quite done with her but here she is 
BFG. Red. Phantom


----------



## BFGforme

Junkman Bob said:


> Not quite done with her but here she is
> BFG. Red. Phantom
> 
> View attachment 1137673
> 
> View attachment 1137674Man that can be super cool!!!!
> View attachment 1137675
> 
> View attachment 1137676


----------



## friendofthedevil

Thrift store BFG wrench for a dollar


----------



## BFGforme

That would be a rad set of wrenches!!


----------



## p51mustang55




----------



## BFGforme

Been doing a few things to my'40 straight bar, added a cadet speedo,  found a original chrome chainguard with the Goodrich satety topper decal still visible, added Torrington 10 red pedals and the coolest thing ever is the front and rear high flange fore brakes which actually work really well!


----------



## oldfart36

Yep, just like I thought!

The B.F. stands for Barn Find!


----------



## OZ1972

Man that 40 straight bar is the real deal , great job buddy !!!!!!


----------



## BFGforme

Not mine now, but maybe someday...


----------



## Talon

BFGforme said:


> Love it, what year do you think it is
> 
> 
> BFGforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting it, curious about what it's about? Thanks Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Frame was built in 1936.
Click to expand...


----------



## King Louie

1953 BF Goodrich badged Black Phantom


----------



## BFGforme

King Louie said:


> 1953 BF Goodrich badged Black Phantom View attachment 1164638
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1164637



I like it, has just right amount of stank on it


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Finally built up the frame I posted on the first page of this thread.
looking for coke bottle grips, and eventually I’ll rebuild a long spring saddle I have. But I’m happy with it.


----------



## BFGforme

Dizzle Problems said:


> Finally built up the frame I posted on the first page of this thread.
> looking for coke bottle grips, and eventually I’ll rebuild a long spring saddle I have. But I’m happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 1170680
> View attachment 1170679



Looks good, now get chrome chainguard from bicyclebones and BFG sticker for it and be done! Or I might have same color fork....


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## BFGforme

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1170813



Favorite colors... love fore brake! Sweet ride!!!


----------



## 1motime

BF Goodrich branded trike.  Sorry, Had to slip it in!


----------



## BFGforme

1motime said:


> BF Goodrich branded trike.  Sorry, Had to slip it in!
> 
> View attachment 1170825
> 
> View attachment 1170826



Radest thing ever..... let's see BFG on it?


----------



## BFGforme

No sorry s


----------



## 1motime

BFGforme said:


> Radest thing ever..... let's see BFG on it?



As seen in catalogs.  I don't think they had any decals on them.  I am building a larger 12" with the same front fender and matching rear fenders.  More to come!


----------



## BFGforme

Not mine.....yet..... hopefully soon














Fingers crossed and wallet willing...


----------



## BFGforme

@bike sent me this cool little pin the other day! Super cool....






Thanks again!!!


----------



## BFGforme

Wondering what the pin was used for! Anyone have any ideas? Was thinking maybe given to kids by the service centers, but would probably be a chocking issue but then again back then were they thinking about that?


----------



## cyclingday

I think it’s a pledge pin.
A PLEDGE PIN!
Drop and give me twenty!


----------



## cyclingday

Actually a Tie or Lapel pin.


----------



## cyclingday

1953 Phantom


----------



## SLM

What going to fully restore but the guy closed  his shop.  So I’m riding it as is !


----------



## BFGforme

SLM said:


> What going to fully restore but the guy closed  his shop.  So I’m riding it as is !
> 
> View attachment 1233775



Good choice, only original once!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Dizzle Problems said:


> Finally built up the frame I posted on the first page of this thread.
> looking for coke bottle grips, and eventually I’ll rebuild a long spring saddle I have. But I’m happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 1170680
> View attachment 1170679



Are you looking for the long or short grips? Really nice bike. Enjoy and Ride On. Razin.


----------



## BFGforme

razinhellcustomz said:


> Are you looking for the long or short grips? Really nice bike. Enjoy and Ride On. Razin.



Send him a PM


----------



## BFGforme

BFGforme said:


> Not mine.....yet..... hopefully soonView attachment 1171049
> 
> View attachment 1171050
> 
> View attachment 1171051
> 
> View attachment 1171052
> Fingers crossed and wallet willing...



This one has correct grips and correct chainguard you can still read!


----------



## Primeredblackinc

Just picked up this BFG Sprite 20” bike. I honestly know nothing about it. Anybody have any info on it? Year? The neck didn’t have a plate it’s painted and so rusty now you can’t make anything out.


----------



## 1motime

Primeredblackinc said:


> Just picked up this BFG Sprite 20” bike. I honestly know nothing about it. Anybody have any info on it? Year? The neck didn’t have a plate it’s painted and so rusty now you can’t make anything out.
> 
> View attachment 1273835
> 
> View attachment 1273836
> 
> View attachment 1273837



It is a convertible bike.  Remove the rear bolt from the top bar ,  Move the end up to the hole under the seat.  Now you have a boy's bike!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

BFGforme said:


> This one has correct grips and correct chainguard you can still read!



Hey Foamer do you ever get this bike post some pics Big dog


----------



## BFGforme

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> Hey Foamer do you ever get this bike post some pics Big dog



Worry about your own bikes you can't fit on big hog


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

BFGforme said:


> Worry about your own bikes you can't fit on big hog



That must mean you didn’t get it that’s no surprise... better luck next time foamer


----------



## BFGforme

Don't have to brag about what I have!! You know nothing... looking at it right now


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

BFGforme said:


> Don't have to brag about what I have!! You know nothing... looking at it right now



Oh why didn’t you say so good for you that’s a nice bike i’m proud of you.. are you going to bring it down to the ride next month?????


----------



## Primeredblackinc

1motime said:


> It is a convertible bike.  Remove the rear bolt from the top bar ,  Move the end up to the hole under the seat.  Now you have a boy's bike!



Wow! That’s awesome!!! Any idea what year it is? We know a lot more about cars than bikes!! But we pick up cool stuff when we find it. Our little girl is still a bit small for this but I’m sure we’ll restore it and it’ll be hers in a few years!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Primeredblackinc said:


> Just picked up this BFG Sprite 20” bike. I honestly know nothing about it. Anybody have any info on it? Year? The neck didn’t have a plate it’s painted and so rusty now you can’t make anything out.
> 
> View attachment 1273835
> 
> View attachment 1273836
> 
> View attachment 1273837



This looks to be a Convertible frame bike with the moveable tank designed for either a boy's or girls bike. Kind of a rare and very cool old bfg bike. Enjoy your new find. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Primeredblackinc said:


> Wow! That’s awesome!!! Any idea what year it is? We know a lot more about cars than bikes!! But we pick up cool stuff when we find it. Our little girl is still a bit small for this but I’m sure we’ll restore it and it’ll be hers in a few years!



Good question. Maybe from the late 50's to the 60's. Good luck. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

BFGforme said:


> Send him a PM



Okay. Foamer!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Primeredblackinc said:


> Wow! That’s awesome!!! Any idea what year it is? We know a lot more about cars than bikes!! But we pick up cool stuff when we find it. Our little girl is still a bit small for this but I’m sure we’ll restore it and it’ll be hers in a few years!



Good starter bike. She'll grow into it before you know it.


----------



## oldmtrcyc

Marman kit gonna get switched to this bike soon!


----------



## SilverBullet08

1940 BFG.


----------



## psycho potsie

In AZ.


----------



## ninolecoast

1938 Steamliner so cool. Bought from original owners son.


----------



## BFGforme

ninolecoast said:


> View attachment 1315506
> 
> View attachment 1315507
> 
> 1938 Steamliner so cool. Bought from original owners son.



That's super cool!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

oldmtrcyc said:


> Marman kit gonna get switched to this bike soon!
> 
> View attachment 1315280
> 
> View attachment 1315281
> 
> View attachment 1315282
> 
> View attachment 1315284
> 
> View attachment 1315285



Man, what what a great old BFG bike. Any idea on the year? And what is a Marmon kit? Never heard of one of these kits. Thanks and Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

psycho potsie said:


> View attachment 1315407
> 
> In AZ.



So were's the rest of this REALLY COOL OLD BFG? Would love to see this bike put together. Please post some pix when you do. Thanks for sharing and Ride On. Razin.


----------



## psycho potsie

Project 'Max Patina'.. I have the rack and wheels. Will be fenderless ride with some Gnarly knobby tires.
Someday will find crustified fenders. It's yard art now .. But. Goes in the shop in bad weather.
The dinosaur will be a cool desert trail blazer!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

psycho potsie said:


> Project 'Max Patina'.. I have the rack and wheels. Will be fenderless ride with some Gnarly knobby tires.
> Someday will find crustified fenders. It's yard art now .. But. Goes in the shop in bad weather.
> The dinosaur will be a cool desert trail blazer!View attachment 1315732
> 
> View attachment 1315733



What bad weather do you guys get? Snow, tornado's, what bad weather? Never lived in the desert, but was at Fort Irwin California several times in the high. I'll have to pull out my 52 BFG and get to work on it. Cool bike, GET ER DONE!! RAZIN.


----------



## Billythekid

Just got this pair of beautys now I just need some accessories


----------



## BFGforme

Billythekid said:


> Just got this pair of beautys now I just need some accessories
> 
> View attachment 1352181
> 
> View attachment 1352182



That's a really nice pair! Great score!!!


----------



## Shawn Michael

Here is my recent '41 BFG.


----------



## ozzie

STAY TUNED.


----------



## ODDER

I cant remember if I have posted this one before or not. I believe it’s a 41 based on the tank being smooth on top. I usually only mess with stingrays but this bike was calling me.


----------



## Hammerhead

BFG badged Pre war DX


----------



## biggermustache

Need a good set of whitewall Silvertown tires.


----------



## BFGforme

biggermustache said:


> View attachment 1370046
> View attachment 1370047
> Need a good set of whitewall Silvertown tires.



That bike is killer! Nice base for a great project! Mom would be proud of you!


----------



## BFGforme

biggermustache said:


> View attachment 1370046
> View attachment 1370047
> Need a good set of whitewall Silvertown tires.



Any updates on this beauty?


----------



## prewarmachine

46' / 47's. Hard to see the badges or chainguard decals, but all are BFG's
Very fortunate to call these part of the collection.


----------



## biggermustache

BFGforme said:


> Any updates on this beauty?



Got a set of NOS Silvertown whitewalls in the mail yesterday.  Doing more cleaning Saturday! Thanks for asking!


----------



## cyclingday

1942 Schwinn built,
B.F.Goodrich, lightweight.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Dx


----------



## mrg

biggermustache said:


> View attachment 1370046
> View attachment 1370047
> Need a good set of whitewall Silvertown tires.





BFGforme said:


> Any updates on this beauty?



Let's see some pics!


----------



## tacochris

I hate that I havent gotten this bike road worthy yet but here she is.  52 BFG....local Houston bike its whole life, still here.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

tacochris said:


> I hate that I havent gotten this bike road worthy yet but here she is.  52 BFG....local Houston bike its whole life, still here.
> 
> View attachment 1598280



That is a total shame, times up. Looks like you will have to release that one to someone with more time to spend on it. Did I mention I need a project. hahaha love that bike


----------



## tacochris

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That is a total shame, times up. Looks like you will have to release that one to someone with more time to spend on it. Did I mention I need a project. hahaha love that bike



haha of all the bikes I have, I get more people who want this one which is just another confirmation as to why i fell in love with it.  As soon as the 4runner is back on the ground it will be the first one on the rack!


----------



## ozzie

tacochris said:


> I hate that I havent gotten this bike road worthy yet but here she is.  52 BFG....local Houston bike its whole life, still here.
> 
> View attachment 1598280




Who doesn’t love a rusty Phantom and a green one at that!


----------



## Lonestar

tacochris said:


> haha of all the bikes I have, I get more people who want this one which is just another confirmation as to why i fell in love with it.  As soon as the 4runner is back on the ground it will be the first one on the rack!



I wanna see the 4Runner! I have a lifted '99


----------



## tacochris

Lonestar said:


> I wanna see the 4Runner! I have a lifted '99



I'll shoot you a DM....I dont wanna clutter the thread.  Lol


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Saw this machine online today ..


*


----------



## BFGforme

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Saw this machine online today ..
> View attachment 1598406*



So cool


----------



## GoodLifeBikes

Just picked this up any idea on the year?


----------



## Just Jeff

New to me 1954 BFG Starlet


----------



## BFGforme

GoodLifeBikes said:


> Just picked this up any idea on the year?
> 
> View attachment 1641856
> 
> View attachment 1641857
> 
> View attachment 1641858
> 
> View attachment 1641859
> 
> View attachment 1641860



Mid to late 40s! Cool badge!!


----------



## Kickstand3

Here’s one I picked up this weekend. Really digging the wide deep fenders on this one I believe it’s a 41


----------



## BFGforme

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s one I picked up this weekend. Really digging the wide deep fenders on this one I believe it’s a 41
> 
> View attachment 1642038
> 
> View attachment 1642039
> 
> View attachment 1642040
> 
> View attachment 1642041



That’s cool


----------



## rollfaster

37 Streamliner.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## biggermustache

Crusty BFG goodness!


----------



## BF2485

1945? J75526 on bottom of bike...yes the front fender is backwards... I haven't got to correcting it yet . I also need a rear fender, seat, stem and grips!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

I think this is a 1941. it had no badge when I got it and BFG scallops on one side of the frame.


----------



## dasberger

My newest addition...  '56 BFG badged Red Phantom.  All original survivor aside from replaced light cover (correct with Schwinn Script lens) in primer.  Should clean up nicely.  Looking forward to this one!


----------



## Cossack38

My wife's Schwinn-built BF Goodrich (basket is not original).  Not sure what year it is...  Any information cheerfully accepted.


----------



## GTs58

What's the serial number? Wheels look like middleweight, but the pictures are deceiving. S-2 rims? Rims may have been changed out.


----------



## dasberger

Second BFG this month....  '41 Challenger complete and in nice original condition


----------



## tacochris

Realized I never posted a finished pic of my green BFG phantom to this thread.  One of my best riders...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

1942


----------



## nick tures

tacochris said:


> Realized I never posted a finished pic of my green BFG phantom to this thread.  One of my best riders...



very nice


----------



## Cruiserdude94




----------



## cyclingday

Also a 42 BFG badged, Schwinn, New World.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## BF2485

my 46-47 BFG Schwinn DX


----------



## BFGforme

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1716236



That’s sure a beaut Marty


----------



## Kickstand3

..


----------

